# wie kann man am einfachsten für  ein Element der JavaFX die Umrandung aktiwieren ? auch ohne css ?



## Vilkazzz (30. Aug 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe eine HBox mit 3 Elementen drinnen, und wil ldie gesammte HBox umranden.

das Comando .setBorder scheint mir am logischsten, nur komm ich da leider nicht weiter 

spätestens beim .BorderStroke denke ich das es auch einfacher gehen soll.

gefühlt 90% von google Antworten schlagen mir css vor, geht es denn nicht ohne css einfach eine kleine umrandung zu machen ? ? ?

hier was ich habe



hier was ich will


hier der Codeausschnitt, falls einer es sehen will

```
VBox vBox = new VBox();
        Scene scene = new Scene(vBox, 380, 393);
        primaryStage.setScene(scene);

        Button connect = new Button("Verbinden");     
        Label topServeradress = new Label("Serveradresse");
        TextField topServeradressField = new TextField("127.0.0.1");

        HBox topHbox = new HBox(topServeradress, topServeradressField, connect);
        topHbox.setAlignment(Pos.CENTER);
                
        vBox.getChildren().addAll(topHbox);
        vBox.setSpacing(10);
```

gibt es denn nicht irgendwas einfaches, wie 


```
topHbox.setBorder(BorderStroke.MEDIUM);
```

ohne CSS ?

(Ich würde gerne alles in einem file haben, welches ich per copypaste weitergeben kann, mit css könnte man nicht einfach den code copypasten und in anderem compiler einfügen, sondern müsste auch css empfahgen, im richtigem Ordner speichern usw  ...)


----------



## Gamma (30. Aug 2014)

Benutz doch einfach 
	
	
	
	





```
topHbox.setStyle("-fx-border-...");
```
 Damit hast du es auch direkt im Code.


----------



## Vilkazzz (30. Aug 2014)

super, vielen dank.

mit 


```
topHbox.setStyle("-fx-border-width: 2px");
topHbox.setStyle("-fx-border-color: #2e8b57");
```

war die Sache erledigt  !


----------



## dzim (1. Sep 2014)

Da es eigentlich ja immer noch CSS ist, kannst du es auch auf eine Zeile schreiben:

```
topHbox.setStyle("-fx-border-width: 2px; -fx-border-color: #2e8b57");
```
Aber das nur am Rande. Notwendig ist es nicht...


----------



## Vilkazzz (1. Sep 2014)

wusste ich nicht. weis ich jetzt. find ich gut. kriegst ein Top


----------

